# Shipping doggies - major issues



## outta_here (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all
So we have finally after much deliberation decided to make the move. We had done ALOT of planning previously and things didnt come together back in the UK so we stayed a little longer here than we planned.
Having previously almost arranged to ship our Boxer dogs around 18 months ago, we thought we had it nailed. However in the last 18 months much has moved on and now we are encountering MAJOR issues in being able to ship our boys across to NZ.
Has anyone got ANY recent advice or experience around shipping snub nose breeds into the country?
Most airlines won't take them at all any longer and those that do (such as Qantas) route thru Dubai where UAE has (ridiculously) decided that Boxers are on the banned breeds lists as "guard dogs" ... my boys couldnt guard for toffee!

Anyway we are in a real pickle and are running out of options - we are pretty desperate for ay assistance.

Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Golden Arrow shippers and www.passportforpets.co.uk seem to be recommended throughout the forum world.


----------



## Merrie (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi There,

We are working on moving our mastiffs to NZ, and they are considered snub nose as well. We are coming from the US so the information I have might not be relevant. We are using a pet relocation company in the US called PetRelocation (original name huh?). The airline they recommend is United. They pretty much handle all of the logistics of the move. You may want to contact them to see if they have any recommendations for a similar company in the U.K.


----------

